# Typing on Facebook...



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Facebook question: When I type messages on a facebook page, often other words pop-up and fill into my comments. 
How do I stop that from happening?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think that it's Facebook doing that. It's probably the autocomplete feature in your browser. Search at Google for disabling autocomplete for your particular browser.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Type it out in a wordpad type program or even in full blown word processing program. Then copy and paste. You still might have to disable autocorrect or whatever.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Not auto correct. Facebook is adding full names and phrases, not just correcting spelling.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, but does it change/add words if you copy and paste rather than typing word by word on their site?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I did a little Googling on this problem, which confirmed that Facebook doesn't have an autocomplete feature. However, there are browser plugins available that can provide autocomplete for Facebook. If autocomplete for your browser is already disabled you might take a look at your browser plugins (addons, extensions) and see if that's what's doing it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Facebook likes to pop up a list of your friends if you are typing the first few letters of their name. I find it really annoying and wish they still had it where you had to type the @ symbol to tag someone.

I don't think you can disable it, but I haven't really looked. I just put up with it.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Jena, yes, thats it, names of other facebook users and names of facebook pages pop-up and fill into what I type on facebook.
There must be some way to disable that feature.


----------

